# “It is better to be a coward for a minute than dead for the rest of your life”



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

guess the city


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

"Better to be dead and cool, than alive and uncool." - Harley Davidson & the Marlboro Man


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Dead for the rest of your LIFE? Ha, good one. :smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Guess the city?

Snow is falling...in March.
Maybe *Rochester*?

BTW: At least two of the front-row pipers seem to be ladies. Is that legal?


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

that looks like a fun target! joking (or am i) 

Better register me!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Guess the city?
> 
> Snow is falling...in March.
> Maybe *Rochester*?
> ...


It was forbidden for a woman in the early Years

Rochester History: Inventors - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> "Better to be dead and cool, than alive and uncool." - Harley Davidson & the Marlboro Man


every(body) becomes cool when their dead


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rochester, NY...where the weather comes south off of the lake, and winter lasts a lot longer than it should.

A California friend took a really good job with Eastman Kodak, and lasted only a few years at it. He said that the weather was even worse than that of north-coast West Germany, where he grew up as the son of a US Army sergeant.


It's easy to stay cool, alive or dead, in Rochester. :mrgreen:


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, Kodak is dead, Xerox is gone, but the Genessee River is still a lovely sh*t brown...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Rochester, NY...where the weather comes south off of the lake, and winter lasts a lot longer than it should.
> 
> A California friend took a really good job with Eastman Kodak, and lasted only a few years at it. He said that the weather was even worse than that of north-coast West Germany, where he grew up as the son of a US Army sergeant.
> 
> It's easy to stay cool, alive or dead, in Rochester. :mrgreen:


There are plenty of opportunities to CCW full size in rochester , that 's for sure.:smt114


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goNYG said:


> Well, Kodak is dead, Xerox is gone, but the Genessee River is still a lovely sh*t brown...


Where in ny are you from? 
XEROX is doing well, last I knew


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Rochester, NY...where the weather comes south off of the lake, and winter lasts a lot longer than it should.
> 
> A California friend took a really good job with Eastman Kodak, and lasted only a few years at it. He said that the weather was even worse than that of north-coast West Germany, where he grew up as the son of a US Army sergeant.
> 
> It's easy to stay cool, alive or dead, in Rochester. :mrgreen:


Arrived in Florida yesterday, colder down here in Florida ,lol.Freeze warnings..
I blame you!!! 
Working on a reason why to blame you.
Somehow I think you are involved


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You're right: I'm keeping NW Washington warm, so we can have spring.

This was the first year, in the 14 we've lived here, in which we did not have a full day of snow!
(But we're not out of the woods yet. We get snow in April, every so often.)


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve I didn't know it ever snowed in the Islands, thought it was peaches and cream year round.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You're right: I'm keeping NW Washington warm, so we can have spring.
> 
> This was the first year, in the 14 we've lived here, in which we did not have a full day of snow!
> (But we're not out of the woods yet. We get snow in April, every so often.)


Yes you have it on the cold side also in NW WASH STATE. loggers country of the past tense. When i think of the north west i think of the Best work boots available and made in Oregon n Washington state.
You ,,being a craftsman of leather-you might be familiar with such.
Also apples. Upstate ny and Washington have apples,lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jtguns said:


> Steve I didn't know it ever snowed in the Islands, thought it was peaches and cream year round.


...It's just that sometimes the peaches are frozen. And it's usually _ice_-cream.



pic said:


> Yes you have it on the cold side also in NW WASH STATE...Also apples. Upstate ny and Washington have apples,lol.


...Yeah, but the best of our apples go to New York City and Los Angeles. We in Washington get the dregs and leftovers. And cider...we get lots of cider.
And usually it isn't all that cold. We expect a week of on-the-ground snow, each winter, but otherwise the temperature ranges in the 40s and 50s.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Snow???? What's snow????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

high pockets said:


> Snow???? What's snow????


I dunno. What's snow by you? :anim_lol:


----------

